# Filter Me?



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I need a cannister and fast now that i have these reds. Whats the best fluval that will be good for my 75gal? Rena? Eheim? or any other brands. Remember im on a budget and i will be running my Hobs.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would throw on a 304/305. I'm running a 304 on my 72 gallon with a marineland magnum 350. The fluval makes the magnum look like a waste of money and space! You should check on craigslist, maybe you can find a good deal on one. Picked mine up brand new for $75.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I gotta used eheim 2217 with the media and everything on EBAY for only $100.00 and its been running strong and keeping my tank clear for years. when did you decide to go with redbellies or am i missing a post?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

hey i dont know if others here agree but there was a posting on my plant forum i go to and they had nothing but good results with the odyssea 500 filter. it looks like a fx5 and does half of its gph but it runs only 60$. u can find the seller under ebay as topdogseller. of course the choice is up to you but this is just an option


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Is this the one that you're talking about I Can Mate? Seems really cheap but you say that you've heard good things eh?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Canister-Filter-External-CFS-500-GPH-60-100g-/290486434903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a2573c57


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

A good cheap canister is the SunSun 304b. It is the asian version of a Marineland c530 and puts out 530 gph with tons of room for media and also has a UV lamp and surface skimmer. I have had mine rolling for about 3 months now and it is working great! People on other forums have been running these for longer with no issues that I have heard. Only paid a bill for it on ebay, the c530 goes for 2-3x as much and has the same specs w/no uv light or skimmer.
I did a write up on it in the tank and equip section:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/193701-sunsun-304b/


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Beg, borrow, or steal, J/K. But buy a filter that will last (eheim 2217) and you'll only have to buy once !


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

impalass said:


> Beg, borrow, or steal, J/K. But buy a filter that will last (eheim 2217) and you'll only have to buy once !


I'd recommend the 2217 as well, for about $130, you get a silent workhorse of a filter that will last you a lifetime.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Eheims are for rich people. They are like the Porsche of filters, they are awesome but overpriced.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> I gotta used eheim 2217 with the media and everything on EBAY for only $100.00 and its been running strong and keeping my tank clear for years. *when did you decide to go with redbellies or am i missing a post?*


I am, too.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> I gotta used eheim 2217 with the media and everything on EBAY for only $100.00 and its been running strong and keeping my tank clear for years. *when did you decide to go with redbellies or am i missing a post?*


I am, too.
[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195093-just-a-heads-up-guys/


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> Is this the one that you're talking about I Can Mate? Seems really cheap but you say that you've heard good things eh?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Canister-Filter-External-CFS-500-GPH-60-100g-/290486434903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a2573c57


Yes that's the one. Also with the sunsun filters people had great success with. Of course if u can afford go fx5 or ehiem 2217 or something of high quality. But this was just an option if your on a budget and need a reliable filter


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Sanjo Eel said:


> Eheims are for rich people. They are like the Porsche of filters, they are awesome but overpriced.


I'm far from rich, and thats why I want to buy a filter just once. Three out of four of my Eheims are 9, 10,and 12 years old , running as strong as the day they where purchased, no problems, not one.
These days you can shop around and find some deals on Eheim, or wait for boxing week at big als.

Edit; 3 are classic series, and 1 2028.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

get a ehiem 2217 you wont be dissapointed


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

You can even try a Rena xp3 or xp4, like the members above you can find it cheap on ebay


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Sacrifice said:


> I gotta used eheim 2217 with the media and everything on EBAY for only $100.00 and its been running strong and keeping my tank clear for years. *when did you decide to go with redbellies or am i missing a post?*


I am, too.
[/quote]

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195093-just-a-heads-up-guys/
[/quote]

AAAGGGHHH now I see, he had the caribas, then the mac, now the reds





















thats odd, why don't you just keep the caribas because your going to need more then just one extra tank for all the fry if and when the RB's do breed. Waste of money on piranhas IMO and the caribas are a super sweet pygo to own. You go through piranhas like I used to go through GF's


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

You would be incorrect in saying you need more than one tank for the fry. I have talked with Joedizzl. The mac came with the 100 bucks, I knew it wasnt permanent. I also bought a eheim 2217 tonight. So im all set.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

But in your other thread you said that you bought a cascade 1000, so now you have 2 canisters?

If you did in fact buy the 2217 it was the better choice


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

****** said:


> But in your other thread you said that you bought a cascade 1000, so now you have 2 canisters?
> 
> If you did in fact buy the 2217 it was the better choice


I found him a good deal on a 2217, pretty sure he's gonna return the Cascade


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Like I said, def the better choice


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ahhh thanks for listening for onceeee


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, his tank should be good with the 2217 running bio and a couple Emps running mech


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

oh for sure, so dolphin are you gonna stick with reds???? i find reds pretty boring buts thats just me


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

If u want some good biomedia use seachem matrix. I use that and its really good. On there website it says it has 10x the surface area of ehiem substrate pro


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

T-wag said:


> If u want some good biomedia use seachem matrix. I use that and its really good. On there website it says it has 10x the surface area of ehiem substrate pro


Bought it yesterday to put in my HOBs


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the right track Dolphinswin. Good Luck man and post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

eheim 2217 is the way to go. eheim is the lexus/bmw of aquarium filters. i have 2 of them running and couldn't be happier. they're quiet, can handle a pretty large bio-load, and german made- it'll last you a long time.


----------

